# No Princeton Event in 2018



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

This makes me sad. 

I saw on the Princeton Freeewheeler's site that they do not intend to hold the Event this year. I've ridden the event 21 times and its always something I look forward to. Hoping it returns in 2019


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I've done the century ride many times but the last one I did was about 10 years ago. Seems there is less interest in these kind of rides; now more people seem interested in gran fondos, fundraising events, farm to table rides, and such. Plus there are many many more ride choices now.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

merckxman said:


> I've done the century ride many times but the last one I did was about 10 years ago. Seems there is less interest in these kind of rides; now more people seem interested in gran fondos, fundraising events, farm to table rides, and such. Plus there are many many more ride choices now.


I've ridden it every year but 2 since 1994. It does seem like ridership is down. I hope it comes back. Two rides that I also did regularly - the Lake Nockamixon and The Pumpkin Patch - also went extinct.


----------



## trekninja (Mar 31, 2017)

not only rides, its hard to find clubs and groups to ride with. i do the training races with the CRCoA but other than them, there isnt alot around here


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Where 's "here"? What kind of rides are you looking for?


----------



## trekninja (Mar 31, 2017)

AlanE said:


> Where 's "here"? What kind of rides are you looking for?


I live in flemington, I'd like to go on some fast group rides with a club or group but I just don't hear of much


----------



## Rip Van Cycle (Jun 11, 2012)

First year of the Spellbound Century, they scheduled it _the same day_ as the Princeton Freewheelers Event. The rides even used a few of the same roads. [In other words, if you lost your way and thought you could pull yourself out of trouble by latching on to another group, you could wind up surprising yourself...]

Subsequent years, there was a one week displacement between the two events. I've enjoyed riding both. Generally speaking, Princeton's road-markings were better. (But then again, they've been at the game for a lot longer than Spellbound.)

Another down-side to Spellbound is that they have a registration-cap. You have to commit to it- and deal with whatever the weather brings your way. [Last year's Spellbound started pretty moist, so I used my bad-weather bike that day.]

Club scene where I live is Balkanized. One major race-training group, an established (if somewhat moribund) multi-level club, an upstart club (with some mutabilities in the leadership and communication structures-- be interesting to see how that affects their health going forward), a splinter group that sheered off of the upstart group, and a more recreationally-oriented club that nonetheless has provided some refuge from the dramas of the rest of the lot. 

I've ridden with them all. I suppose I should be grateful for all the options available. Still, the tribalism of it all can get wearisome.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Rip Van Cycle said:


> First year of the Spellbound Century, they scheduled it _the same day_ as the Princeton Freewheelers Event. The rides even used a few of the same roads. [In other words, if you lost your way and thought you could pull yourself out of trouble by latching on to another group, you could wind up surprising yourself...]
> 
> Subsequent years, there was a one week displacement between the two events. I've enjoyed riding both. Generally speaking, Princeton's road-markings were better. (But then again, they've been at the game for a lot longer than Spellbound.)
> 
> ...


I did the Spellbound in 2016. I thought it was pretty well run although it was a brutally hot day. I likely will sign up for it this year


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

trekninja said:


> I live in flemington, I'd like to go on some fast group rides with a club or group but I just don't hear of much


Check out the MAFW. They have different pace rides virtually every day of the week (during season but even now as days get warmer). Obviously, there's more choices on the weekends but there's a surprising (to me anyway) amount on weekday mornings. There's also 'training rides' at different paces every Tues & Thurs evenings in Bedminster & Morristown. The A & B pace rides are typically pacelines (& sometimes C as well).

Last fall, I parked at a Ringoes school for a solo & happened to be there when two different clubs were starting rides. One of the leaders told me his ride was either A or B pace.

My apologies if you were limiting your comments to larger organized rides as discussed in the thread....


----------



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about these rides going away but I have to say I gave up on organized rides a few years ago. Too many people disregarding the ride rules (e.g., single-file especially on curves) and creating safety issues. Also noticed vehicle drivers getting impatient and creating safety issues of their own by passing long strings of riders at high speeds and crossing double-yellows. With the road rage that exists in the NJ (and I assume NY) metro area into the exurbs, I'd rather stay away from this kind of clustering.


----------

